# How much $$$ have you spent this year on CD's?



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Well, this could be embarrassing?

From January to present $1,906.70 - CD's

Just wondering what others spend on CD's DVD's or anything related to music.

CD's
DVD's
Stereos (Hi-Fi)
iPods
Musical Instruments


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Too much for a teenager to be spending on classical music CDs--and proud of it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Only about £200-£300 I'd say. I have many in my Amazon wish list though, having downloaded quite a few (ahem) "samples". Nothing beats the real CD though, at least I know every CD I buy will be worth it.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Just over $200 on Brilliant's big Haydn box and yesterday the DG complete Brahms.


----------

